# Mouse "Lag" Problems



## ExL50 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey guys I JUST recently ran into some problems with my mouse lagging. Let me start off by giving my system specs and explaining the situation:

Custom Built / Modified "Dell" Desktop

- 4000 MB Ram
- ECS Motherboard
- 500 GB Hard Drive
- Windows Vista Ultimate (32 bit)
- AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ 2.30 GHz

Ok so I am a big gamer, World of Warcraft in particular...As I was playing WoW a few days ago is when I first encountered mouse "lagging" problems. At that time I was and had been using a Logitech M310 Wireless Mouse which worked perfectly fine for a few months up until I started having this issue. Nothing on my PC changed, no new programs OR updates were installed to cause this problem. Since then I have purchased a brand new $80 Razer Imperator gaming mouse which is WIRED and hooks up into a USB slot. It was basically a plug and play type of deal however I did go on their website and download the most up to date driver and firmware for the mouse. I also updated the drivers for my video card, ran a few important Windows updates, and did a full system scan and repair with AVG Anti-Virus and PC Tune-Up. None of this took care of the problem. Device Manager also says that the mouse is working properly and is up to date.

To be specific about the problem, when I try to hover in slowly and precisely on a specific box or link etc. it doesn't go over it properly and kinda veers off course. While in-game sometimes it even slows down when I try to hover across the screen and it takes much longer than it should, almost as if there was a lag spike. It did it so bad one time that I could barely hover over the exit button to log out of the game. It's a huge problem when it comes to gaming and very annoying. Also, when I had the old Logitech M310 wireless mouse I tried plugging it into my girlfriend's laptop and it worked fine with no lag. Clearly there is something going wrong with my desktop and I have no idea what.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated, I feel like I just wasted $80 on a mouse when it wasn't even the problem.


----------



## StephenRyan (Oct 25, 2010)

What graphics card you have?
Does WoW itself lag? 
Are you using a mousepad, is there dirt on the laser, are the mouse feet clean etc?


----------



## ExL50 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have ****** onboard graphics, its an ATI Radeon HD 3200. WoW runs perfectly fine with no lag with all the graphics turned down on low, and I keep them set like that all the time. Even the Logitech wireless M310 mouse I was using before worked fine for about 3 months, just a week ago it decided to act up. I use a Rocketfish gaming mouse pad with a hard smooth surface and I'm almost positive thats not the problem. Mouse lense and feet are clean, its brand new. Its the Razer Imperator, it was $80 - It comes with its own control center to change the settings of the mouse and everything. It goes up to 5600 dpi which is basically the resolution it operates at. I turned it all the way up and it moved super fast, but still had that slight lag. Its really an issue of precision, it doesn't hover in over things the way it should. Like when I am PvP'ing and trying to click on my spells in a hurry, forget about it, its all over the place. Oh and it does it outside of WoW also, like surfing the web, etc. I seriously have no idea what went wrong, maybe my onboard graphics just finally gave out???


----------



## StephenRyan (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmm...I myself have a Logitech M305, never had any problems with it. I am also expecting a brand new Logitech G500 in the post 
OK enough about me, try 
Changing the battery in your mouse
Downloading CCleaner, CCleaner - Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download, and clean everything and do a registry scan while your at it.
Use whatever Anti-Virus you have, be it paid like Norton or free like Ad-Aware/Spybot and do a FULL system scan with all the programs you have.
If still the problem persists, try Defraggler, Defraggler - File and Disk Defragmentation - Free Download.
Let me know if it works out.


----------



## ExL50 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok so I tried all of the steps you gave me in that order...I defragmented the hard drive to 68% then closed it out by mistake, but went back in and did the "quick defrag" to 100%...The problem still persists. I just don't get how the mouse would work fine for months and then suddenly do this, I am beyond frustrated. I'm going to run the full defrag again to see if that does anything but at this point I am doubtful. Any other advice you can throw my way?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test with another mouse. That will determine if you have a mouse of PC issue.


----------



## Awesome-Abrego (Apr 29, 2011)

Buy a new mouse. Simple.


----------



## ExL50 (Apr 27, 2011)

Did you guys read my post? I've already tested 2 mice now, 1 fairly new and the other brand new. One was wireless, the new one is wired. It has already been established that the problem is with my PC and not the mouse.


----------



## StephenRyan (Oct 25, 2010)

You have a very strange problem...I think I'm gonna need you to specify the problem even more, I'm not clear on it.
Ok, you say the mouse 'lags'. Do you mean if you move it quickly, 1 second it'll be where it was and the next second it'll be where you wanted it, with no middle position? If your cursor is lagging, your games should be too.
It would be very handy if you could make a video of some sort showing it happening, I'm a visual learner


----------



## ExL50 (Apr 27, 2011)

Honestly I have no idea how to make a good video of it and post it but it would be hard to see. It is minimal but enough to drive me crazy. I guess I shouldn't call it lag, maybe for better words it is just lack of precision. Basically when I try to quickly position it over a box, or a link, or a spell in WoW it sometimes doesn't go over that particular one but one next to it instead... And on the internet/firefox, where the File button is, Edit, View, History, Bookmarks, etc. are... Well if I start on file and try to hover the mouse right to left over those buttons in a straight line it is hard to do. The mouse kinda veers up or down and its not my hand doing it. Thats the best way to describe this, sorry for leading you in the wrong direction with the word lag.


----------



## StephenRyan (Oct 25, 2010)

Honestly mate I have no idea :/ It sounds alot like your lens is dirty, or there's a bad connector, strip apart your PC and clean it, with a air yoke to get off the dust. Clean it up, get rid of the dust, if you've still got the problem....see how it goes when you use a magazine instead of your mousepad, eh?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Have a look and see if the Windows mouse settings have been changed somehow. Instructions *Here*.
Nothing about Windows surprises me anymore _especially Vista_.

Also, lots of gaming could make you prone to malware. I wonder if there are any other sign's that your system may be infected ?


----------



## ExL50 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey guys I appreciate the effort to help, thanks a lot. I cleaned out the dust inside the PC and ran Malwarebytes, computer is nearly clean as a whistle now physically and electronically. Problem is still here... I know I'm not crazy, something must have triggered it. Maybe the next thing to do is try buying a new video card, who knows.


----------



## StephenRyan (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmm....I would suggest trying a control: 
Try the mouse on other computers, both of them, and on different surfaces etc. Try other mouses on your own computer aswell. Perhaps you have DrunkMouse installed? A Drunken Mouse Cursor free Download, and see this: drunk mouse syndrome


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Can you reproduce the issue in Windows or another game? If it's only occurring in WoW, it would appear to be a WoW issue. As you've proven it's not the mouse (or the mouse drivers), all that's left is a weird Windows issue (which would affect all apps) or a WoW issue.

And although it shouldn't be driver related, uninstall the mouse specific drivers and test using the generic Windows drivers.


----------



## StephenRyan (Oct 25, 2010)

Good idea Dogg, seems probable it's a WoW issue.


----------



## ExL50 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hate to shoot those ideas down but I've already experimented with them. Its not just WoW because it does it outside of it too. The funny thing is that I had Windows automatic updates shut off, so I was behind 55 updates which are now installed... And still that did nothing for this mouse situation lol


----------



## luvvgunn (Dec 28, 2005)

One other thing, maybe isn't possible in your case but..
Mouse Pad, some mice?act funny on different surfaces my Logitech freaks out on a pad my Microsoft mouse works fine on..

Best of luck


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The only thing in common is USB. Which could cause lag. Could be the result of multiple devices on the USB bus or a driver issue.

With that said, while it could cause lag, it wouldn't cause erratic movement. Movement issues are almost always hardware related (ie: mouse).


----------



## WindsCreation (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey man,

Did you resolve this mouse issue? If not I have some suggestions you could try.


----------



## gphish42 (May 5, 2013)

ive had the same problem for a little bit here....and with the same mouse too....Logitech 310.......heres what i suggest....plug your unifying receiver into a three foot USB extention cord and then put the receive infront of your monitor....worked for me and problem solved.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

gphish42 said:


> ive had the same problem for a little bit here....and with the same mouse too....Logitech 310.......heres what i suggest....plug your unifying receiver into a three foot USB extention cord and then put the receive infront of your monitor....worked for me and problem solved.


While a good idea, and affects multiple new wireless mice, not the problem of the OP, as he also tested using a wired mouse.


----------

